# B.E EEE is ICT Major?



## MoghanaJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have completed B.E (EEE) and I have 8+ years of experience in IT industry as a Java application developer. I am planning to apply for Skill assessment for any one of the below code 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
261313 - Software Engineer
261312 - Developer Programmer
as all these 3 will suit my experience.
Whether EEE will be considered as ICT Major or I should apply with RPL way as I have more than 6 years experience? If I take RPL, I will not get any points. So I would like to know from experts or people who completed EEE and got positive skill assessment without RPL. Please advice.


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

MoghanaJ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have completed B.E (EEE) and I have 8+ years of experience in IT industry as a Java application developer. I am planning to apply for Skill assessment for any one of the below code 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


It Depends on the ICT content in your degree subjects. However people who studied in Karnataka ( VTU university ) is considered as ICT Major with 4 years deduction.


----------



## MoghanaJ (Jan 19, 2016)

krish19 said:


> It Depends on the ICT content in your degree subjects. However people who studied in Karnataka ( VTU university ) is considered as ICT Major with 4 years deduction.


Hi Krish,
Thanks for your response. I did my engineering in Tamil Nadu, Anna University. Any idea about it?


----------



## krish19 (Dec 15, 2015)

MoghanaJ said:


> Hi Krish,
> Thanks for your response. I did my engineering in Tamil Nadu, Anna University. Any idea about it?


I have seen some guys in the forum got +ve assessment with 4 years deduction who did degree from Tamil Nadu, Anna University.

But I am not 100% sure. It purely dependent on ICT content.

Please explore all post from Anna University EEE guys so that u get an idea.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

MoghanaJ said:


> Hi Krish,
> Thanks for your response. I did my engineering in Tamil Nadu, Anna University. Any idea about it?



Hello Moghana,

Check this :
w w w .acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

Now search for your CSOL code and then see the subjects that your Degree should have included. For a 4 year degree you should have 25% of the subjects listed. If you dont have 25% subjects, then it would be considerd ICT Minor.

Regards,
Sarv8

"Like if you have been shown the right direction"


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

MoghanaJ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have completed B.E (EEE) and I have 8+ years of experience in IT industry as a Java application developer. I am planning to apply for Skill assessment for any one of the below code 261399 - Software and Application Programmer
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


Yours will most probably be considered as ICT minor and 4 years will be deducted out of your overall work experience for qualification purposes.


----------



## MoghanaJ (Jan 19, 2016)

rahulnair said:


> Yours will most probably be considered as ICT minor and 4 years will be deducted out of your overall work experience for qualification purposes.


Thanks Rahul. So maximum then can reduce 4 or 6 years right. No need to go for RPL ?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

MoghanaJ said:


> Thanks Rahul. So maximum then can reduce 4 or 6 years right. No need to go for RPL ?



RPL is usually required by anyone from non ICT background like a commerce graduate or mechanical engineer working in IT.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

As aarohi said, RPL won't be required. Mine was similar to yours, I'm a B.E (Electronics) and in my case 4 years of work ex was deducted for qualification purposes.


----------



## Gouthamsuman (Mar 5, 2016)

I studied in Karnataka ( VTU university ) is considered as ICT Minor with 6 years deduction. I just got ACS letter yesterday . Is there any way I can send it reconsideration ?


----------



## Gouthamsuman (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine BE , EEE as well and removed 6 years experience and considered as My Bachelor of Engineering from Visveswaraiah Techlological University completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing.


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Experts - can anyone help me for EEE from VTU university application?

From my analysis I have 11 ICT subjects, then how can I go for ICT Major. 
I have been adviced that my skills assessment will be rejected if I go for ICT major, so it is better to go for ICT Minor.


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

krish19 said:


> It Depends on the ICT content in your degree subjects. However people who studied in Karnataka ( VTU university ) is considered as ICT Major with 4 years deduction.


Hello Krish,

My situation is similar here. I completed my B.E in Electrical and Electronics which is affiliated to VTU. Currently, I have 4 Years 1 month of work experience and my job profile is of a software engineer (ANZSCO code 261313). I am planning to submit my profile to the ACS soon. I am confused to apply between ICT major/minor category. Following are the subjects which I feel are computer/communication based. Please let me know your thoughts about their suitability (ICT major/minor).

1) Computer Concepts And C Programming
2) Computer Aided Engineering Drawing
3) Computer Programming Lab
4) Analog Electronic Circuits
5) Logic Design
6) Network Analysis
7) Analog Electronics Lab
8) Logic Design Lab
9) MicroControllers
10) Control Systems
11) Microcontrollers Lab
12) Signals and Systems
13) Digital Signal Processing
14) Control Systems Lab
15) Computer Techniques in Power System Analysis.

Any other help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

